# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Erfahrungen mit Mainzer Klinik

## mc300

Ich berlege fr die Klinik nach Mainz zu wechseln. Bisher bin ich in FFM. In erster Linie weil ich es dann mit der Anfahrt einfacher htte. In der Klinik mu man ja mitunter auch vor 0800 da sein...  :Frown: 

Gibt es hier Zahnis aus Mainz mit Klinik-Erfahrung die mich an selbiger teilhaben lassen wrden? 
Also zB:
Kurskosten (ca)
Kursgre und bekommt jeder nen Platz?
allgemeine Zufriedenheit mit Kollegialitt, Assis, Prfern etc
Ausstattung
vllt ein grober Studienablauf
...

Das wre nett!

Ich schreib das mal hierein weil das Mainzer Lokalforum doch etwas verwaist ist. Und die paar Hanseln dort sind doch eher Humanis.

----------

